# Sao Paulo ( 20 millions people )



## MegalopolisNow (Jul 5, 2012)

*Sao Paulo Megacity*

São Paolo is probably the largest city in the southern hemisphere and it’s among the largest metropolitan areas of all the planet. In fact is considered an Alpha – World City and the international gate of Brazil, even though this assignment can be criticized considering its problems of social exclusion , spacial segregation and of an informal economy. In 1.872 São Paolo had 31.385 inhabitants, while in 1890, after slavery had been abolished and the coffee economy began to yield its fruit, its inhabitants grew to 64.934. In 1900 the city already counted 239.820 inhabitants.Today the city counts 11.244.369 residents and is the capital of a metropolitan region with about 20 million inhabitants.

A global city, focusing on services of the tertiary sector.This deep transformation has been caused by many factors, as the production of coffee for exportation, the end of slavery and monarchy, the launching of national industrialization and an extraordinary immigration, not only from other regions of Brazil but also from Japan or Italy and the rest of the world.

São Paulo can be seen as a mosaic of memories of other places which each immigrant or social group has brought with it, as its own distinctive idea of city or urbanity.This wealth coexists with areas of poverty induced by a strong spatial segregation, a peculiar characteristic of the society of São Paulo. All the metropolis of the planet are facing today the big problems of the informal settlements. It’s been estimated that 3,000,000 people live in the informal settlements of São Paulo and everyday the informal city grows more fast. Probably even faster than the capacity of the public administration to plan the development of the slums.

Anyway such a vast urban phenomenon creates a productive energy that has no equal in the world, wich is also expressed in the intense cultural and above all architectural production which has found expression in its history.The slums are an essential part of the contemporary city. Each one is different, has its own characteristics, its music, its ritual, its aspiration. Each one follows its logics and identity, each one has its soul

On the one hand,the slums are an eco-city,because of their absolute informality, but on the other hand, they are also viral cities, occupying every free space and damaging the environment.A great challenge for some visionary architects to transform these slums into integrated neighborhoods to the city, without extirpate their identity, considering that the new projects could increase the rent prices and push the poor out.

http://megalopolisnow.wordpress.com/2012/07/12/sao-paulo-megacity/


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Driving in Sao Paulo ( date 11 of July 2012 )


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Driving in Sao Paulo Downtown ( date 11 of July 2012 )


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG (May 8, 2006)

Elea9 said:


> MEXICO CITY HAVE 22 MILLION





deckard_6 said:


> What do you expect? Once you have seen the same pictures from Sao Paulo a hundred of times, you don't have anything to say anymore. Sao Paulo is huge and you brazilian people feel specially proud about it, but sincerely, I am not the only one who thinks this city is one of the most ugly ones on earth. A truly shapeless, chaotic, concrete monster.


Idiots.

I like Sao Paulo, especially after seeing these great pictures. But if I have to name one city where I could get lost it would be Sao Paulo. On some pics it looks like it's 5 times NY, so much concrete. But between all that concrete there has to be a lot of beauty. And the pictures prove that.

It's definately on my list but if I'll ever visit it, who knows...If I will, I'll bring along lots of maps, navigation, guides and cellphones :lol:


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

LAYZIEDOGG said:


> Idiots.
> 
> I like Sao Paulo, especially after seeing these great pictures. But if I have to name one city where I could get lost it would be Sao Paulo. On some pics it looks like it's 5 times NY, so much concrete. But between all that concrete there has to be a lot of beauty. And the pictures prove that.
> 
> It's definately on my list but if I'll ever visit it, who knows...If I will, I'll bring along lots of maps, navigation, guides and cellphones :lol:


Thank so much by your generous comment !!! ^^ You gonna enjoy SP


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

onosqaciw said:


> is sao paulo traffic that bad?
> i know brazilians is in the top 5 of car consumer in the world....
> is that any policies by the city council to decrease the traffice congestion?


LOL

You want to know if the trafic in São Paulo is THAT bad ?

Look at that video:






São Paulo is one of the worst cities in the world to drive a car

That is why have so much helicopters here

I love SP, but I hate the traffic here :mad2: I hope it gets better


----------



## Elea9 (Jun 7, 2012)

leo_msg said:


> LOL
> 
> You want to know if the trafic in São Paulo is THAT bad ?
> 
> ...



sorry, i said 22 million? i mean 28,000,000 people living on mexico city metro area , so , hehehe if you wanna feel real traffic you need to take a look to mexico city


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Good Lord, what a troll! City vs. city is FORBIDDEN here.

BTW, there are 9.1 million cars (cars only, excluding motorbikes) in São Paulo metro area.




LAYZIEDOGG said:


> Idiots.
> 
> I like Sao Paulo, especially after seeing these great pictures. But if I have to name one city where I could get lost it would be Sao Paulo. On some pics it looks like it's 5 times NY, so much concrete. But between all that concrete there has to be a lot of beauty. And the pictures prove that.
> 
> It's definately on my list but if I'll ever visit it, who knows...If I will, I'll bring along lots of maps, navigation, guides and cellphones :lol:


It's amazing how many city-haters we have in this forum where people were supposed to like cities. It really takes a very narrow-minded person to dismiss one of the largest cities on Earth (and one of the wealthiest, US$ 530 billion GDP nominal 2011) using old stupid clichés.


----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

^^ oh yes, because Sao Paulo doesn't have real traffic.


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

Elea9 said:


> sorry, i said 22 million? i mean 28,000,000 people living on mexico city metro area , so , hehehe if you wanna feel real traffic you need to take a look to mexico city


The population of Ciudad de Mexico can be bigger than the population of São Paulo
But it doesn't means that the car fleet of México City is bigger then of SP

Anyways... the two cities have a terrible car traffic


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

I much prefer Rio.


----------



## EdWood (Apr 30, 2012)

deckard_6 said:


> What do you expect? Once you have seen the same pictures from Sao Paulo a hundred of times, you don't have anything to say anymore. Sao Paulo is huge and you brazilian people feel specially proud about it, but sincerely, I am not the only one who thinks this city is one of the most ugly ones on earth. A truly shapeless, chaotic, concrete monster.


Exactly! We don't need 873823 threads about São Paulo with the same photos.


----------



## leo_msg (Apr 9, 2012)

RobertWalpole said:


> I much prefer Rio.


I much prefer São Paulo.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

LAYZIEDOGG said:


> Idiots.
> 
> I like Sao Paulo, especially after seeing these great pictures. But if I have to name one city where I could get lost it would be Sao Paulo. On some pics it looks like it's 5 times NY, so much concrete. But between all that concrete there has to be a lot of beauty. And the pictures prove that.
> 
> It's definately on my list but if I'll ever visit it, who knows...If I will, I'll bring along lots of maps, navigation, guides and cellphones :lol:


Yes, ita very easy to get lost here!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

I live here since 2003 and I have been noticing how the foreigners population has grown since. In 2003 it was unusual to find foreigners outside big economic avenues like paulista. Now, in my neighborhood higienopolis i hear a different language almost everyday!!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing city


----------



## EdWood (Apr 30, 2012)

Beco do Batman por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr


Orquidário Ruth Cardoso por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr


Parque Villa-Lobos por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr


----------



## EdWood (Apr 30, 2012)

Marcha da Liberdade por Fora do Eixo, no Flickr


Sem título por laçosinvisiveis, no Flickr


----------



## EdWood (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Thnaks

MAS EH SOH 3 FOTOS POR POSTAGEM !!!! :bash::bash:


----------

